# i5 2500k, are my temps high?



## dareman (Apr 27, 2012)

So my idle temps are from 35-40c and my usual temp under load is 50c (league of legends, cod black ops, any game virtually) and after running furmark and prime95 for an hour it hits 73c

My pc specs are
Asrock extreme3 gen3 mobo
I5 2500k @4.4 ghz
8gb corsair vengeance 1600mhz
Seasonic x750
8800gt, upgrading to gtx 560 ti soon

I used my motherboards auto settings for 4.4ghz and then lowered my vcore from the motherboard setting of 1.35v to 1.25v because 1.35 seemed high?

Nothing else has been changed from the auto settings though


----------



## dareman (Apr 27, 2012)

Also ky cooler is an old zalman cnps9500led from my old c2d lga775 setup and i used artic silver 5 for the thermal paste(rice grain amount)


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Is it stable at 4.4ghz with that Vcore? Seems unlikely to me, whats you case setup? Seems like at that speed you might need to upgrade you zalman to a beefer unit although i think that would be overkill due to the fact that prime95 simulates an environment your pc is unlikely to experience on a day to day basis.

With that said your load temps doing what you normally do are acceptable and within spec.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you should keep the vcore at 1.35.

As MonsterMiata said it is extremely unlikely you are stable at 1.25.

Did you stress test with prime 95?


----------



## dareman (Apr 27, 2012)

If i am stable at 1.25 then why should i up the voltage when my temps are already too high for my personal liking i have let prime95 run overnight and have experienced no crashes, freezing or other abnormal effects


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

because 1.35 is the normal vcore voltage for that and 1.25 is under the reccomended voltage and therfore will cause instabilty or issues.

Your temps are ok, if you were above 80 then you should be worried.

Prime95 should be run for atleast 6+ hours to ensure stabilty, 1 hour is not enough.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

As stated above prime needs to be run much longer then an hour to weed out any instability issues. Im sure you will find it failing at some point due to lack of vcore or temp. One hour just doesn't stress it enough to be considered stable.


----------

